# Cut in weight, or should I be okay?



## Alderson (2 Mar 2015)

I've been working out for just over 2 years now in preparation for joining the Military. I was informed earlier today that I'm (finally) on the Merit list. 
Currently I'm bulking and sit at 6'3'', 215lbs. I want to say I'm roughly 15-16% Bodyfat, so it wouldn't hurt to lose a little.

I've been mainly focusing on weight training, and little on cardio.

Would you guys/girls recommend that I cut down to 200lbs, to help me with the runs, and other bodyweight exercises?


----------



## cryco (2 Mar 2015)

congrats on the merit listing.
I find that at 6'3", 210-215 lbs is a sweet spot if you get your body fat down to 10%. That's my goal.


----------



## GreenWood (2 Mar 2015)

Expect to shed some weight during BMQ, I would consider you to start getting into a running routine. Since you basically run every morning during PT, or every other day.


----------



## Alderson (2 Mar 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> Expect to shed some weight during BMQ, I would consider you to start getting into a running routine. Since you basically run every morning during PT, or every other day.



That's the plan, I'm normally in the gym 4-5 days a week anyways. So, I'll just hop on the treadmill tonight and see what my base cardio level is at and hopefully design an effect cardio plan around that in time for BMQ.


----------



## Pusser (3 Mar 2015)

Either basic training has increased in intensity considerably over the last 30 years, or folks are taking this way too seriously.  When I went through (granted, 30 years ago), the only folks who seriously struggled were the sedentary "sloppy fat" types.  The merely bulky or heavyset types didn't have any serious problems.  I was cycling to and from work and running six miles a day prior to basic and dropped a fair bit of weight before I got there (reported at 210 lbs at 6'2").  I GAINED weight during the course because the food was good and I wasn't getting enough exercise.  ;D

I would say if you show up in a reasonable state of fitness, you should be fine for basic training.  Cardio is more important than strength at this point (assuming you can still a reasonable number of push-ups).  A little extra body fat is no big deal if you end up going for a swim in the North Atlantic.   ;D

Infantry training, I gather, is a whole different kettle of fish ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Mar 2015)

Alderson said:
			
		

> I've been working out for just over 2 years now in preparation for joining the Military. I was informed earlier today that I'm (finally) on the Merit list.
> Currently I'm bulking and sit at 6'3'', 215lbs. I want to say I'm roughly 15-16% Bodyfat, so it wouldn't hurt to lose a little.
> 
> I've been mainly focusing on weight training, and little on cardio.
> ...



Do more cardio. No on will really care how much weight you can lift if you fall out of a 5km run, especially if the whole platoon gets punished for you falling out.

Loosing 15-20 pounds will help you a lot. If you don't think it will try running 5-10km carrying a 15-20lb dumbbell.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (3 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Either basic training has increased in intensity considerably over the last 30 years, or folks are taking this way too seriously.  When I went through (granted, 30 years ago), the only folks who seriously struggled were the sedentary "sloppy fat" types.  The merely bulky or heavyset types didn't have any serious problems.  I was cycling to and from work and running six miles a day prior to basic and dropped a fair bit of weight before I got there (reported at 210 lbs at 6'2").  I GAINED weight during the course because the food was good and I wasn't getting enough exercise.  ;D
> 
> I would say if you show up in a reasonable state of fitness, you should be fine for basic training.  Cardio is more important than strength at this point (assuming you can still a reasonable number of push-ups).  A little extra body fat is no big deal if you end up going for a swim in the North Atlantic.   ;D
> 
> Infantry training, I gather, is a whole different kettle of fish ...



Excellent post!  People need to remember that Basic a Training is just that, Basic!


----------



## Mango (2 Aug 2015)

I think you have a healthy body fat percentage. If you do want to drop in body fat however, know that running is not a "fat loss exercise", simply eat 250 calories less than you burn to steadily loose fat without muscle loss. Cardio will help your fitness, but too much can ruin your strength. Or the opposite, too much muscle growth can ruin your cardio. Its up to you which is more important.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2015)

Mango said:
			
		

> Its up to you which is more important.



Sounds like good advice, but I'm no expert.
FYI, the Original Poster started Regular Force BMQ on March 16th, and has not posted since.


----------



## Cbbmtt (5 Aug 2015)

I wasn't going to post, but I have to. 

I've seen 280 lbs 6ft pass basic, as well as 5"8 200lbs pass basic. Your post actually made me laugh and once you get to basic you will laugh too. 

Out of 55 people on my course, 32 of them didn't pass the push up requirement and would of failed and been held back a course however, because they switched to the new fitness standard at that time all but 4 got through.

I was 237lbs 5"10 and by the time I left basic I was 214lbs. The 12th floor helped a lot in that regard, you learned quickly not to leave anything behind.


----------

